# A new Swiss automatic (2824-2) diver under €300



## AmantWorld (Mar 27, 2018)

Hey guys,

This is my first post here on the forum but I've already read some interesting threads. I'm from a small town in Sweden best known for out chocolate factory and together with a couple of enthusiast we set out to start the brand Amant.

Our goal was to make durable and versatile dress watches. We're currently sold on three continents and have reached over 60 countries. We still haven't received even one international return since our start about 3 years ago.

So this year we decided to celebrate by launching something special.

*A few specs:
Movement: *ETA 2824-2
*Case:* 41mm, 316L Rostfritt Stål, 10 ATM
*Glass:* Anti-reflexbehandlat Safirglas (fram & bak)
*Price:* €249 - €349



















It will be strictly limited edition and available through Kickstarter. What do you think guys and is this something you could wear?

All feedback is appriciated!

More info: https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/amant/the-ultimate-explorer-watch-swiss-automatic-diver

_Cheers,
Ashkan_

*Updated specs:
Movement: *ETA 2824-2, 38h Power Reserve
*Case:* 41mm, 8mm thin, 316L Stainless Steel
*Glass:* Sapphire Crystal (Front & back)
*Water Resistance:* 100 m
*Price:* €249 - €349


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ok but not really stand out. There is a kickstarter section on the forum is believe 

Spot of free advertising?


----------



## longplay (Sep 27, 2017)

The quotes on the Kickstarter page appear to be entirely fabricated as far as I can see.

They claim zero returns yet I can't find evidence of anyone actually owning one. Even their Amazon listings have zero reviews -- that actually takes some doing.


----------



## Redwolf (Jun 15, 2010)

I like it, would look good on a leather strap though.


----------



## RSR934 (Sep 26, 2017)

It's not the sort of watch I would wear. However I don't think there is anything wrong with it. I like the tricolour touch at 6 O'clock. I like the steel bracelet, but it might look nice on a nato strap of the same colours.


----------



## AshvinN3 (Mar 26, 2018)

Good looking watch, very minimalistic but a bit pricey


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I've asked one of our mods to move this to the Kickstarter section which is set aside for this kind of post.

It's a pretty watch with a vintage appeal. I'd be happy to wear one for a few weeks and give you a review. Seems you could use some.... :naughty:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Standard "kickstarter" blurb. Try something creative and different. Watch is OK, and at the price, if I saw it in a shop window I'd definitely go in and try one. Kickstarter is a "no no" for me. Sorry.

Also, as @Chromejob and @RWP have mentioned, there is a Kickstarter section in the forum, had you taken the time to read first, it states;

All topics require validation before they are displayed.

Please note this is not for free advertising but a place to discuss new and interesting products.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Why are they advertising this as a Diver? More lies from a Kickstarter project, there's a novelty !


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

Nice and clean and simple, and with a proper bracelet - excellent!

With a date window (white numerals on a blue background) I'd have one. It's nice.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks like a nice enough watch, but a Kickstarter advert littered with spelling mistakes and poor grammar is pretty off-putting to me. I realise English is probably not the writer's first language, but your text should at least be proof read and corrected by an English speaker before being uploaded for all the world to see, IMHO 

A good example of what I'm talking about is right at the top of the page: "*Beacuse* all true explorers *knows *the importance of quality tools during adventures" :swoon:

I was able to find at least one mistake on every paragraph, without even trying, which is a very poor reflection of your company's quality control mate. Good luck with your campaign anyway :thumbsup:


----------



## AmantWorld (Mar 27, 2018)

Wow, thanks for the warm welcome guys 

Clumsy as I am I actually tried to post it in that section, but I don't know if it was saved as a draft.

We have heard many people mention the Nato-strap so we decided to make it a stretch goal for the campaign.

As for the customers and media longplay can't have done much digging there.. Feel free to browse through our Instagram (@amantworld) or Facebook (Amant World) to see some customers and make sure to pick up the April issues of the magazines to read about us.

Of course this watch is not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is. What we tried to create is a timepiece you can wear on any occasion, the looks of a dress watch with the durability of a diver. Guess you can call it an explorer watch if you prefer.

Is this the greatest watch ever created? *No.* Our goal was to create a great affordable timepiece, with dual sapphire glass, ETA 2824-2 and 10 ATM for €249 many enthusiasts see the value.

Cheers!


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

AmantWorld said:


> Of course this watch is not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is.


 Your opinion is of no importance though, what is, is the ISO 6425 standard for Diving watches. Calling a watch a "diver" that doesn't conform to the standard is disingenuous to say the least.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

"Of course this watch is not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is"

How can I, or anyone take you seriously with a comment like that?


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

AmantWorld said:


> ...not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is....


 It wouldn't take long to list at least 500 watches that are suitable for scuba diving. Almost all major (and a vast amount of smaller) watch makers build models that meet or exceed the minimum water resistance of 100m to be classified as a diver's watch. Those watches are ideal for scuba diving (120m deepest), regardless of anyone's opinion; except that is for the regulatory body.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

hughlle said:


> "Of course this watch is not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is"
> 
> How can I, or anyone take you seriously with a comment like that?


 When the sub-head of the Kickstarter page has this clumsy goof, taking them seriously is not on the table IMHO.



> *Beacuse* all true explorers know*s* the importance of quality tools during adventures.


 Two spelling/grammatical errors and counting, anyone else? 

Listen, @AmantWorld, your title says, The Ultimate Explorer Watch - Swiss Automatic Diver. To turn around and say, "Of course this watch is not the ideal choice for scuba diving, in my opinion no watch is. What we tried to create is a timepiece you can wear on any occasion, the looks of a dress watch with the durability of a diver" is a doofus move. If you're making a dive watch, *make a gosh darned dive watch*. There are oodles of microbrands doing just that. If you can't do it, then you're sunk. :wicked:

And NO, I'm not going to go find some magazines to investigate your credibility. Post some PDFs of the articles -- if you were granted permission -- for prospective investors to download.

It's a pretty watch. I'm happy to give it a test drive in return for an unbiased public review. But please don't act like you're entitled to our admiration and endearment, it won't work.

BTW you may not have read or understood the forum terms & rules which include



> *Advertising and Commercial Third Party Links*
> 
> No advertising of products or services, or any other thing, is permitted unless sanctioned by the Admin team. Links to or URLs for commercial or other sites selling watches or watch related items are not permitted. Images linked from commercial sites will also be removed at the Admin teamâ€™s discretion. Within the context of any discussion, information about locating and sharing specific products and expertise is permitted.


 I suspect the Admin team is giving you an initial favor by leaving your topic in the Kickstarter section. :drinks:

BTW, @AmantWorld, I can't confirm any of your quotes from GQ, Wired, and Vanity Fair, please provide links to the articles which you quoted from. If you can't I'll ask our host to show you to the door for false advertising.


----------



## AmantWorld (Mar 27, 2018)

There is a big difference of having a watch capable of scuba diving and one ideal for scuba diving.. Professional divers wear something called Dive Computers on their wrists so that they can connect and communicate with each other in case of an emergency, it exceeds any timepiece in terms of complications and is arguably a more ideal choice for professionals. But for shorter diving sessions or snorkelling on vacation a divers watch is definitely ideal.

We're also clear in our pitch that we wanted to combine the dressed look with durability. Like you mention diver start from 100 m but I understand if you think of it as only an explorer watch instead. I will post the articles here, which we've received previews on, as soon as each magazine release together with some independent reviews.

All the best!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

wow I seem to be really out of step with current views /opinions round here recently , :biggrin:

I actually like it !! ( assuming the crown pushes into the case and does not sit as the above images ?)

deano


----------



## AmantWorld (Mar 27, 2018)

deano1956 said:


> wow I seem to be really out of step with current views /opinions round here recently , :biggrin:
> 
> I actually like it !! ( assuming the crown pushes into the case and does not sit as the above images ?)
> 
> deano


 Thanks deano! Yes, it's a screw down crown so the ribbed top is the only part that will stick out.


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Dodgey posts and advertising aside.... I think it looks pretty nice and the specs are certainly reasonable for the price point. Seems a decent watch to me. Would I buy one though? Nope.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

AmantWorld said:


> There is a big difference of having a watch capable of scuba diving and one ideal for scuba diving.. Professional divers wear something called Dive Computers on their wrists so that they can connect and communicate with each other in case of an emergency, it exceeds any timepiece in terms of complications and is arguably a more ideal choice for professionals. But for shorter diving sessions or snorkelling on vacation a divers watch is definitely ideal.
> 
> We're also clear in our pitch that we wanted to combine the dressed look with durability. Like you mention diver start from 100 m but I understand if you think of it as only an explorer watch instead. I will post the articles here, which we've received previews on, as soon as each magazine release together with some independent reviews.
> 
> All the best!


 Professional divers still wear old fashioned dive watches with no issue at all (be it as a sole timer, or redundancy). Your argument is silly.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

hughlle said:


> Professional divers still wear old fashioned dive watches with no issue at all (be it as a sole timer, or redundancy). Your argument is silly.


 +1

Only an idiot would go scuba diving without a backup timing device. And that would be a diver's watch.


----------



## AmantWorld (Mar 27, 2018)

Filterlab said:


> +1
> 
> Only an idiot would go scuba diving without a backup timing device. And that would be a diver's watch.


 You're absolutely right, it's used as a backup but the primary (perhaps a better word than ideal) tool for almost all professionals is the dive computer. However I agree that in order to make it a pure diver some extra features like a rotating bezel would be nice. Like we mentioned before we choose to keep the design minimalistic to make it versatile but keep the durability. Regarding depth Hodinkee posted an interesting article busting some divers myths:

"Overkill is a good thing when it comes to gear that gets used in harsh environments, but let's consider the numbers. PADI, the largest professional dive instructor organization, states that 60 feet, or about 20 meters, is the depth to which basic Open Water certification cardholders should dive. Get your Advanced Open Water certification and PADI divemasters will take you to 130 feet, or 40 meters. A 100-meter watch is more than double that depth, and so will be just fine. It also will likely be slimmer, lighter, and less expensive than one rated to the absurd depths we see nowadays on many divers. In fact, I've seen more than a few divers wearing plastic 50-meter water resistant Timex Ironman watches as a backup timer."

But lets not argue this too much and simply agree that opinions will be different. That's one of the fun part about discussing timepieces and why it can take a while to find the perfect one.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

It's not really an opinion though. You've called it a diver in the title when it is quite categorically nothing of the sort.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

C'mon gang, look at the images on the kickstarter page. Do you see anyone on the page who looks like he'll strap on a mask and snorkel and go into the murky depths? It's a dressy watch with some better than average water resistance.

Still a lovely looking watch. I'd like to see macro pics of the dial and case to show the finishing. From the pics it could be a simple import with a 2824 engine (good movement, I've got 2-3). The clincher is in the details and the QC.


----------



## Filterlab (Nov 13, 2008)

AmantWorld said:


> You're absolutely right, it's used as a backup but the primary (perhaps a better word than ideal) tool for almost all professionals is the dive computer. However I agree that in order to make it a pure diver some extra features like a rotating bezel would be nice. Like we mentioned before we choose to keep the design minimalistic to make it versatile but keep the durability. Regarding depth Hodinkee posted an interesting article busting some divers myths:
> 
> "Overkill is a good thing when it comes to gear that gets used in harsh environments, but let's consider the numbers. PADI, the largest professional dive instructor organization, states that 60 feet, or about 20 meters, is the depth to which basic Open Water certification cardholders should dive. Get your Advanced Open Water certification and PADI divemasters will take you to 130 feet, or 40 meters. A 100-meter watch is more than double that depth, and so will be just fine. It also will likely be slimmer, lighter, and less expensive than one rated to the absurd depths we see nowadays on many divers. In fact, I've seen more than a few divers wearing plastic 50-meter water resistant Timex Ironman watches as a backup timer."
> 
> But lets not argue this too much and simply agree that opinions will be different. That's one of the fun part about discussing timepieces and why it can take a while to find the perfect one.


 Sigh.

Is another myth that a diver wouldn't use a diver's watch as a time keeping device? Be it primary or secondary, a diver's watch will still be used by a diver, professional or otherwise, and it has to meet the criteria for that environment. That is not a matter of opinion.


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I think it's a nice watch at a decent price.. :thumbsup:


----------

